

I Want Palm's WebOS, just not on a phone - Readmore
http://embought.com/blog/show/21?t=Why-I-want-Palm%27s-WebOS%2C-just-not-on-a-phone.

======
stcredzero
Why necessarily limit it to a physical device? How about also putting it on
some sort of web applet? To make this slick, you'd have to keep the
virtual/emulated Palm Pre synced up with the physical one. But if the software
on the Palm Pre can integrate all of my disparate social networking data, this
would be very useful, maybe even a killer app. If you come up with a way to
get GPS location data or the equivalent into the web app, then you turn any
netbook into an interface for your "Mobile OS" and _netbooks in general become
a selling point for your phone_. Heck, if you do it well, _every web browser
connected to broadband becomes a selling point for your phone_.

Basically, you'd be going one better than MobileMe. Considering the weakness
of that part of Apple's offerings, that seems like a good battle to pick.

Some would be afraid that the netbook would prevent the phone sale. If that
were true, then people would be buying netbooks instead of phones. It's
actually the other way around.

[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/half_of_all_iphone_usag...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/half_of_all_iphone_usage_wifi.php)

------
potatolicious
From the article:

"Hopefully Palm will think about opening up their software to 3rd party
manufactures so we can see it on some other devices"

People have been making this argument about OS X for years, and all have
failed to realize the importance of hardware/software synergy.

Palm would be better off engineering this tablet device themselves. 3rd
parties are nothing but trouble.

